# What kind of bit for bead board lines?



## jrawk1120 (Oct 30, 2013)

So I am thinking my first project will be simple. Going to reface my cabinets. I really like bead board style, and want to make my own. Wondering it there are any bits for something like that?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

On-Point Universal Laser Guided Router Plate

see videos

for face boards ▼

kreg beaded face frame - Google Search

==


----------



## jrawk1120 (Oct 30, 2013)

I get how those are both helpful, but what kind of bit would I put in the router to get the bead board lines in a board?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Faux Raised Panel Router Bits

Groove & Bead Forming Bits

Groove & Bead Forming Bits

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2

==



jrawk1120 said:


> I get how those are both helpful, but what kind of bit would I put in the router to get the bead board lines in a board?


----------



## jrawk1120 (Oct 30, 2013)

awesome thanks!


----------

